# New girl!



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Just picked this girl up. She was on Craigslist with an Agouti Doe, but the Agouti already went to a new home. I THINK she's a poor Angora Brindle. Definitely has longer guard hairs. She's a cutie! 























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

She's a cutie


----------

